# Tempest in a Teacup



## Temptasia (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi again!

Here is another FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Products Used:

Face:
Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + Foundation
MUFE Super Matte Powder
NARS blush in Sertao 

Eyes:
UDPP
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner in Black
NARS e/s duos in Habanera (mint frost as highlight) and Rated R (chartreuse green and cobalt blue)
MAC e/s in Plummage as liner, Expresso for eyebrows
Maybelline Volum Express Turbo Boost Mascara

Lips:
NARS lipgloss in Stolen Kisses































 Thanks for looking!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 24, 2008)

You are beautiful & your makeup is just perfect!! I always love your looks


----------



## LOCa (Mar 24, 2008)

Your Skin Looks So Perfect.

Love Your Eyes!! The Yellow Is SO Cute.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, love the colour combination!


----------



## catysuewho (Mar 24, 2008)

Such a fashion-forward color combo that looks lovely on your! Nice choice of lipgloss, too.


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

so pretty! love how flawless your skin is


----------



## mreichert (Mar 24, 2008)

Flawless! Love the green against your eyes!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 24, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 24, 2008)

Another perfect look!


----------



## Trista (Mar 24, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 24, 2008)

You are amazing!
I love how your makeup look always so clean and perfect.


----------



## damsel (Mar 24, 2008)

flawless as always!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 24, 2008)

Really pretty.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 24, 2008)

looks great!!!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 24, 2008)

interesting combo!


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have to stop looking at ur pics because u r going to make me broke... I love the NARS color


----------



## silgava (Mar 24, 2008)

I really like this look,  I would've never guessed how pretty these colors looked together.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful lady!


----------



## n_c (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow stunning! You make me wanna go NARS shopping right now.


----------



## pat (Mar 24, 2008)

This look is lovely!  I love the e/s!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 24, 2008)

so pretty! you've given me inspiration on how to work with asian eyes...r u an MA?


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_so pretty! you've given me inspiration on how to work with asian eyes...r u an MA?_

 
thanks girls!

nope, not an MA...I suck at applying makeup on others


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 24, 2008)

Like totally awesome!!


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 24, 2008)

wow.  Amazing!
I love NARS... but I could never work these colors like you do.  Just awesome!


----------



## RobinG (Mar 24, 2008)

Your very pretty. And your makeup is great!


----------



## lvgz (Mar 25, 2008)

i LOVE this combo!


----------



## aaj83 (Mar 25, 2008)

flaaaaawless makeup!!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 25, 2008)

holy cow talk about flawless skin...how do you do it lol


----------



## duch3ss25 (Mar 25, 2008)

Your skin is flawless, I'm so envious! Love how you used chartreuse on the lid to open up your eyes, this is very pretty!!!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 25, 2008)

How beautiful! <3 it!!


----------



## elib067 (Mar 25, 2008)

so do you have perfect skin or the makeup just that good? because your skin looks absolutely flawless, airbrushed look!


----------



## letsbefriends (Mar 25, 2008)

prettttttttttty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what shade of MUFE do you use?


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 25, 2008)

The sticker with the shade number fell off and I can't remember what shade the MA choose for me. Sorry!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 25, 2008)

Great look-what a fabulous colour combo! Your skin is perfect too


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you! What a great look!


----------



## Jot (Mar 25, 2008)

so very pretty x


----------



## islandblossom (Mar 25, 2008)

OMG I totally love this look. I esp adore how you did your lips! I've been trying to create that look for ages. How do I heart this post? LOL.


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

I love that chartreuse green, and your foundation is just flawless. I would have picked a slightly different highlight colour on your eye, but that's just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look awesome!


----------



## Devon (Mar 25, 2008)

Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## aquadisia (Mar 25, 2008)

DELETED.


----------



## mesopotamian (Mar 25, 2008)

*just Lovely!!!*


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 25, 2008)

Just wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You look fantastic.


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 25, 2008)

flawless - you are amazing


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I love that chartreuse green, and your foundation is just flawless. I would have picked a slightly different highlight colour on your eye, but that's just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look awesome!_

 
I would have normally picked a different highlight colour as well, but I had that color around and wanted to see how it would look. Your cc is always appreciated J!


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquadisia* 

 
_Interesting take on colors! Everything looks so thoughtfully put together and your brows are perfection. 

How do you fill them in with Expresso (266, 208, etc.)? Thank you for sharing this look with us! You are an inspiration._

 
I use the Sephora Smudge brush #14 ($12) to fill my brows. I would kill if I ever lose this brush. 
I also use this brush to line my lower lash line...I don't know what the MAC equivalent would be


----------



## Mairim (Mar 25, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## aquadisia (Mar 25, 2008)

DELETED.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 25, 2008)

soo pretty!! i really like that nars rated r color. I was never really into NARS shadows but I went to sephora the other day and fell in love with 3 of them!


----------



## UnabashedBeauty (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, I love this. The chartreuse green is such an excellent pop of color!


----------



## Pei (Mar 27, 2008)

Another flawless look. Great Job!


----------



## amoona (Mar 27, 2008)

wow ur skin looks flawless. i need to go invest in that foundation!!


----------



## tripwirechick (Mar 27, 2008)

You are so beautiful! This looks great on you


----------



## juliankrby (Mar 29, 2008)

gorgeous! great color combos you choosed


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 29, 2008)

You are a real stunner! wow


----------



## Saints (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow your skin looks flawless


----------



## Miss World (Mar 29, 2008)

You look wonderful!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 17, 2008)

this is so cute


----------



## HoneyLicious (Apr 17, 2008)

wow, i adore your features!!! and the makeup is well done.


----------



## eenerkwak (Apr 18, 2008)

wow very pretty! :] your skin and lips look especially nice


----------



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

you are so pretty! i love this look.


----------



## snowkei (Apr 19, 2008)

pretty


----------



## nicolen2452 (Apr 19, 2008)

You look gorgeous, makes me want to check out Stolen kisses now!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!! Why are you so stunning for?? Am jealous lol, you have the prettiest features.


----------



## magi (Apr 19, 2008)

Such a nice combo. It looks great :-D


----------



## DuncerBlur (Apr 19, 2008)

Fabulous!  Gives me hope for my eyes ... LOL.


----------

